# I go for RAI next week



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

he told me I don't have to be totally confined to my bedroom and I likely will be gettng around 10mc.

I also don't have to do any special dietary prep.

I go off meds today but can take my beta blockers if needed.

I go for my prep for my scan on Monday and scan on Tuesday. What do they do? I think I have to take a small dose of 131 and an injection?

Leanne.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> he told me I don't have to be totally confined to my bedroom and I likely will be gettng around 10mc.
> 
> I also don't have to do any special dietary prep.
> 
> ...


Hi there Leanne! Well, it's time!! I never had to take an injection. Maybe someone else has had the experience of that?

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for this. Will anxiously await the results.


----------



## kpn_chin_up (Feb 26, 2011)

I guess you're getting a small dose since your's is for Hashi's (or is it Graves? This lingo is all new to me, LOL). My dose will be much higher (125-150) since its post-cancer. If they scan you first as they'll do me, on the first day you'll get i123 (6 hour half life) to perform a whole body scan and the next day i131 (8 day half life).


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes I have Graves' so much smaller dose. He said likely 10 mci.

On Monday I have to take something and I though he said an injection but I could be wrong. Then Tuesday go for a scan.

L


----------



## Tosca (Jan 14, 2011)

Sometimes they do the thyroid uptake and scan by injecting the isotope rather than giving it to your orally. Could that be what is happening?

If your process is anything like mine, you'll get the isotope in the morning (I took it orally), then get a baseline scan and uptake a few hours later. (It may be shorter if you get the injection.) They use the scan info to figure out how large your thyroid is. The next day they do the 24 hour uptake measurement, and that's how they figure out how fast your thyroid is taking up the iodine. They use these two measurements to decide your treatment dose.

Once they get that result, they can do your treatment as soon as they can get the medicine made up.


----------

